# The Bedroom Gang



## pla725 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gracie, Claire, Charlie and Marty are doing well. Gracie and Claire are the Dutch sisters. Charlie I believe is an English Spot. Marty is a Silver Marten.

All four were confiscated by the Gloucester County Animal Shelter. They were part of a cruelty case. Still learning about these guys.

Gracie andClaire are very sweet. Especially Gracie. She is also special needs due to being seriously underweight and a deformed leg. Both girls have tats in there ears. Perhaps show rabbits?

The boys are very hormonal. Charlie already introduced him by nipping me. Marty lunges at me. I haven't tried to pick him up yet. I'm assuming Marty is male by the way he acts. Could be wrong. Both are underweight. 

More to come.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 17, 2008)

I apologize for the quality of the pics. The rabbits are still skittish from their move.

Claire in front and Gracie







Charlie






Marty






Gracie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 17, 2008)

Aw, what pretty babies! Poor Gracie. Thank goodness you have them now. They're in good hands. They're all so cute!


----------



## pla725 (Jul 17, 2008)

I discovered when transferring Marty to a large cage that he is now Marti. Yes, the Silver Marten is a girl. And, she too has an ear tat. This one I can read. It says "VBI".


----------



## naturestee (Jul 17, 2008)

Poor little guys. Is it just me or can I see the outline of Gracie's spine?

I'm not surprised Marti is a girl. I've seen more girls lunge than boys so far. Could just be the individual rabbits I've seen though too.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 18, 2008)

Took the others to the vet today for checkups. Charlie needs to have his molars trimmed. He also has a sore on his tongue. While under he will be neutered. The others were fine. All need to gain some weight. 

Gracie's spine is showing. She was the worst of the group. Dr. Aumiller will check her fecal matter to see if she has parasites. Actually I asked that they all be checked. 

Charlie also has a odd smell like nicotine. Someone in the home they came from was a heavy smoker.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 21, 2008)

Charlie had his molars and neuter done today. Gracie has coccidia. Good news. It looks like her leg is better. 

Pictures to follow.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gracie


----------



## pla725 (Jul 21, 2008)

Claire


----------



## pla725 (Jul 21, 2008)

Charlie


----------



## pla725 (Jul 21, 2008)

Marti


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Your bunny's are beautiful! 

Poor buns, probably not too trusting of humans.

I have a blue flemish doe that has "blueatude" and lunges when I dare open her cage!


----------



## pla725 (Jul 25, 2008)

Marti is getting better. She is more responsive to me. She doesn't lunge at me as much.


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 26, 2008)

What beautiful rabbits! I'm so glad they are with you now and will get the time, love and attention that they deserve. Does Gracie's leg bother her any?


----------



## pla725 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gracie's leg doesn't seem to bother her at all.

Charlie has moved on to another foster home where he will get more attention. I think the girls miss him.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Double Dutch Treat*

*Gracie*





*Claire*


----------



## pla725 (Aug 8, 2008)

The Bedroom Gang in the news. I hope this woman gets what she deserves. 

http://tinyurl.com/56un6w

http://tinyurl.com/5qwu27
http://tinyurl.com/6mmcfp


http://video.nbc10.com/player/?id=283799


----------



## pla725 (Aug 10, 2008)

Great. Not sure if Marti is having a false pregnancy or she is about to pop. She was pulling fur last night. She is being very vocal.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 12, 2008)

Haven't seen any babies so I think she is faking me out. 

Gracie wentto the vet tonight.Good news is that shegained half a pound. Bad newsshehas a small abscess on her hind foot. The vet lanced it and cleaned it out. She is on Baytril. Follow-up on Saturday.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 24, 2008)

Marti was faking me out.

Gracie's abscess is healed. Dr. Aumiller was pleased with her progress. 

Claire and Marti will be in attendance at a meet and greet for the rescue. The meet and greet is at the Moorestown Mall in Moorestown, NJ. Time is from 11 am -3 pm.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 24, 2008)

how sad i hope they catch that person.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 30, 2008)

The police put the handcuffs on her right after the interview with the reporter from Fox News. She's in jail. 

The bedroom gang is doing well. Actually they aren't the bedroom gang anymore. Marti will be joining Claire and Gracie in the living with the Roomates most likely tomorrow. 

Marti and Clarie have a few people wanting to adopt them. Gracie most likely will stay in my care for awhile if not for the rest of her life.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 31, 2008)

glad to hear they got her.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 14, 2008)

Marti was adopted today. She went to a great home. They have another rabbit and hope that they will bond. If not they will still keep her. 

Claire surprised me today. At our meet and greet today she turned out to be such a cuddle bun. She tolerated laying on my lap for a long time. She even briefly tolerated being turned on her back to have her nails clipped. What a sweet pie. She's looking for a home.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 14, 2008)

Marti with her new owner.


----------



## taratarabear (Sep 14, 2008)

How cute! I'm sooooo glad you got them away from the original owner. I have 2 black and white dutch bunnies myself (actually they belong to my roomie) and I can't imagine anyone hurting them.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marti now called Athena is doing well in her new home. I'm told she likes to greet her people when they come home from work.

I still have Gracie and Claire. Gracie needs to work on her litter box habits. 

Jordy is back. He might be adopted this week. I'll move Gracie in that pen once he is placed. I'll move Claire into Gracie's old house once I clean it up. 

I haven't heard anything lately about Charlie.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 2, 2008)

Claire went to her forever home this past weekend. 

I still have Jordy and Gracie. I'm probably going to keep Gracie unless my financial situation gets worse and I have to downsize.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 2, 2008)

Charlie is doing well. I saw him at the last meet and greet. He even let me trim his nails. He is still available for adoption.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gracie is doing well. I moved her into an x-pen. Still has food aggression issues.

I saw Charlie a few weeks ago. He seems to have grown. He still food aggression issues but his other behavior has improved.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 28, 2009)

Charlie is the only roommate that has not been adopted to date. His foster recently moved to WV to go to school. Right now he is with someone else.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've updated this. Gracie passed on the 8th. It was a hard decision to have her euthanized but I couldn't see her suffer anymore. I'll miss her little antics like batting my hand and grunting at me at feeding time. I finally cleaned her house and will make it ready when I adopt another bun.


----------

